# first fish tank



## daniel415 (May 17, 2012)

i need ideas on what type of fish and corals work well in a 14 gallon bio cube. I have everything cycled HQ light, protein skimmer,biocube u.v light,macro algae,live rock, and live sand.


any input is welcomed :fish-in-bowl:

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a31/buddhaloco/photo1-1.jpg

<a href="http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a31/buddhaloco/?action=view&current=photo1-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a31/buddhaloco/photo1-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Nano Fish
Saltwater Aquarium Corals for Marine Reef Aquariums: Nano Corals


*welcome w-smiles


----------



## jaudlee (May 17, 2012)

throw a pair of clowns in there, one will bully the other one for a bit, but this is totally normal. include possibly a pulsing xenia they are awesome and the clown will make it its' home. stick to small fish like damsel, maybe a mandarin goby (AWESOME)! look forward to the progress!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

jaudlee said:


> throw a pair of clowns in there, one will bully the other one for a bit, but this is totally normal. include possibly a pulsing xenia they are awesome and the clown will make it its' home. stick to small fish like damsel, maybe a mandarin goby (AWESOME)! look forward to the progress!


I would not recommed a Mandarin do anyone uless their tank was mautre, they are dosing the crap out of the tank with PODS or have a sump with a plentiful supply already. Not just to throw one in there, they will not survive.


----------



## daniel415 (May 17, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> I would not recommed a Mandarin do anyone uless their tank was mautre, they are dosing the crap out of the tank with PODS or have a sump with a plentiful supply already. Not just to throw one in there, they will not survive.


 Thanks for the advise


----------



## jaudlee (May 17, 2012)

Lots of mandarins nowadays in your LFS will eat prepared food. Mine was eating blood worms when i bought him and now he even eats the pellets that fall to te ground. One of my favorite fish for aure but that title goes to my
Huma huma!


----------

